# Recently Started 1.5 Gallon NPT Walstad Bowl



## JLingen (May 10, 2018)

I recently set up a Walstad Bowl on 5/8/18. It started with organic soil capped with Samurai Soil in anticipation of bringing Red Cherry Srimp over soon. Original plants include Bacopa Caroliniana, Java Fern, Java Moss and Anubias Nana. The transplanted plants came with a bit of algae so the bowl is borrowing a mystery snail from my 55g until my 10 ramshorn snails are delivered. 

The bowl receives indirect sunlight and occasionally some office desk light. It did not take long for the bacopa to emerge. Ammonia has been steady at 0.5 and there are no nitrites. Once the tank settles, I will move the RCS over. Today I added some Cyperus Helferi. The bacopa and Java Fern are doing really well. Depending upon how the plants do, I may add Cryptocorene Undulata or some Ludwigia Repens. I also may look into some floaters. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

The bowl looks like it is coming along nicely. I like your mystery snail.


----------



## JLingen (May 10, 2018)

dwalstad said:


> The bowl looks like it is coming along nicely. I like your mystery snail.


Thank you s/he is a temporary resident for now.  I have not been able to locate the fish Mysiak (Neoheterandria elegans) is using. This is the smallest fish I can find and ships 0.5 inches or 13mm. Dwarf Pygmy Rasbora ( Lobelia cardinalis.) I'm guessing the snail is providing the ammonia, but I'll need a source longer term.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

i also get their news letter 10/10 xd


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

JLingen said:


> This is the smallest fish I can find and ships 0.5 inches or 13mm. Dwarf Pygmy Rasbora ( Lobelia cardinalis.) I'm guessing the snail is providing the ammonia, but I'll need a source longer term. /QUOTE]
> 
> Cute fish. Fishfood will provide a constant and long-term source of ammonia. (The snail isn't really a source of ammonia; nitrogen just passes through the snail.)


----------



## JLingen (May 10, 2018)

Invertibrate lunch: cucumber blanched in water for three minutes after removing pot from boiling heat. Place cucumber in ice water until it sinks. Remove seeds before placing in tank for 24 hours.

I am going to try squash and spinach next as they are higher in calcium.

Please remember to take care of your inverts after they've stripped the algae from your tank.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLingen (May 10, 2018)

The bowl is doing really well. I moved the mystery snail back to my large tank and added a colony of rams horn snails that appear to be thriving.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Very nice! _B. caroliniana_ seems to be thriving in your bowl. Great plant. Leaves can turn reddish--depending on lighting--and form a delicate purple/blue blossom.

For feeding shrimp, one seasoned hobbyist uses canned, French-cut string beans. I couldn't agree more that shrimp need vegetable matter.


----------



## JLingen (May 10, 2018)

New neighbors for the bowl.

The LFS helped me pick out some Boraras Brigittae or Mosquito Rasboras. At 19mm or 3/4", they should not grow much bigger. I picked up 7 to increase the likelihood of having a mating pair. The plants seem to be very happy with the new "feeder" fish.


----------



## JLingen (May 10, 2018)

8 month anniversary and stronger than ever. The bacopa is crowding out the anubias, however. Might be time for a trim?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zolteeC (Dec 26, 2017)

Your bowl went WILD!


----------



## stefant (Jan 7, 2018)

Are the fish still in there? Do the snails escape from your bowl?


----------



## JLingen (May 10, 2018)

stefant said:


> Are the fish still in there? Do the snails escape from your bowl?


At least 4 fish are in there. It's so crowded with plants there may still be more, but 4 is the most I've seen at once for a few months. I have found 1-2 snails outside the bowl and that's it. I've used this bowl to populate my other tanks with snails. This little bowl is by far the healthiest planted tank of all. And the smallest. I'll post pictures shortly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLingen (May 10, 2018)

One year anniversary pictures. The bacopa is recently almost always in bloom.
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

